# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  İçişleri Bakanı onu da görevden almıştı

## bozok

*İüİşLERİ BAKANI ONU DA GüREVDEN ALMIşTI*

 


26.11.2010 01:30


24 Kasım 2010 tarihinde gazetelerde ve televizyonlarda şöyle bir haber gördük:

“Son YAş toplantısında terfi ettirilmeyen ve Askeri Yüksek İdari Mahkemesi'ne (AYİM) başvurarak yürütmeyi durdurma kararı aldıran Jandarma Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu, Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya ve Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu Hükümet tarafından görevden alındı.

İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay Cumhuriyet tarihi boyunca bir ilke imza atarak, yetkisini kullanıp, Balyoz'da ve fişleme olaylarında adı geçen *Jandarma Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu'nu görevden aldı.
*
*Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül ise Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya ve Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu'nun görevlerinden alındığını açıkladı*.”

*MENDERES DE KOMUTANLARI GüREVDEN ALMIşTI*

29 Ekim 1923’te Cumhuriyetin ilan edilmesinden 88 yıl sonra “ikinci kez”, generaller hükümet tarafından (İçişleri Bakanınca) görevden alındı. Basında iddia edildiği gibi bu olay, Cumhuriyet tarihinde bir “ilk” değildi. llk olay, Adnan Menderes döneminde yaşanmıştı.

Demokrat Parti'nin iktidara gelmesinden sonra, darbe yapma hazırlığı içinde oldukları iddia edilen, 16 *general ve 150 albayın orduyla ilişkileri kesilmişti.* Dönemin Başbakanı Adnan Menderes, bir albay aracılığıyla kendisine ulaşan “darbe hazırlıkları” yönündeki bilgi sonrasında Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Bayar'ı da ikna ederek 16 general ve 150 albayı emekliye sevk etmişti. Menderes tarafından emekliye sevk edilenler arasında Genelkurmay Başkanı Abdurrahman Nafiz Gürman ile Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı, Deniz ve Hava Kuvvetleri komutanları ile üç ordu komutanı vardı.

*91 YIL üNCE, O DA HüKüMET TARAFINDAN GüREVDEN ALINMIşTI*

Yakın tarihimizde, hükümet tarafından generallerin görevden alınmasına yönelik son karar (Son olayı ve Menderes’in görevden almalarını saymazsak) günümüzden 92 yıl önce alınmıştı. Kaderin garip cilvesine bakın ki, 91 yıl önce (1919’da) dönemin Hükümeti ve İçişleri Bakanı tarafından görevden alınan o generaller arasında, *4 yıl sonra Cumhuriyeti kuracak olan Mustafa Kemal de vardı.
*
En başından alalım…

*ORDUYU ETKİSİZLEşTİRMEK İSTEYEN BİR HüKüMET*

30 Ekim 1918’de imzalanan Mondros Ateşkes Antlaşması’nın “ordular dağıtılacak”, “silahlara el konulacak” maddesi gereği harekete geçen İtilaf devletleri, İstanbul Hükümeti’ni ve Padişah Vahdettin’i de kontrol altına alarak, Osmanlı ordusunun başarılı generallerini “sudan bahanelerle” görevden aldırıp tutuklamaya başlamışlardır. Irak Cephesi Komutanlarından Ali İhsan Paşa ve Kafkas Cephesi Komutanlarından Yakup şevki Paşa, İngilizlerce tutuklanarak Malta’ya sürgün edilmiştir. Sonraki dönemde de Osmanlı Genelkurmay’ında *“İtilaf devletlerine güçlük çıkaracak” ne kadar “gözü pek” general varsa hepsi görevinden alınmış veya tutuklanmıştır*. Fevzi Paşa, İsmet Paşa, Cemal Paşa, Cevat Paşa görevden alınan komutanlardan bazılarıdır.

Padişah Vahdettin, Mondros Ateşkes Antlaşması’ndan hemen sonra, 5 Kasım 1918’de, *“İngilizleri memnun etme politikası gereği”* ordunun onda dokuzunun terhis edilerek erlerin memleketlerine gönderilmesine ilişkin kararnameyi, hiç itiraz etmeden, imzalamıştır.(1) 

Padişah Vahdettin ve Damat Ferit Hükümeti, Osmanlı ordusundaki, Fevzi Paşa, Cevat Paşa, Cemal Paşa gibi “ulusalcı generalleri”, işbirlikçi Süleyman şefik Paşa aracılığıyla tasfiye etmiştir. Damat Ferit, Kuva-yı Mılliye'ye karşı istenilen şekilde hareket etmediğine kanaat getirdiği Harbiye Nazırı Nazım Paşa’yı görevinden alarak, 13 Ağustos 1919'da bu göreve, “Kuva-yı Milliye'nin hakkından ben gelirim.” diyen emekli Ferik Süleyman şefik Paşayı getirmiştir. 14 Ağustos 1919 tarihinde Harbiye Nezareti makamına oturan Süleyman şefik Paşa, Vahdettin’in Kuvayı Milliye’yi “ezmek” için kurduğu Kuvayı İnzibatiye (Halifelik Ordusu)’nin başına geçmekle kalmamış, Türk ordusunun kalbur üstü birçok kumandanını topyekÃ»n görevden almıştır. Bununla da yetinmeyerek, kolordu kumandanlarının "Kolordu ahz-ı asker" başkanlıkları ile şifreli muhaberede bulunmalarını yasaklamıştır. Fakat kolordu kumandanları bu emri dinlemediği gibi, 28 Ağustos'ta azledilen 20. Kolordu Kumandanı Ali Fuat Paşa’nın yerine tayin edilen Mirliva Ahmet Hulusi Paşa’ya baskı yaparak bu görevi kabul etmesini engellemişlerdir.

*Damat Ferit, İstanbul'daki İngiliz Yüksek Komiser Vekili Amiral Webb'e aralarında Ahmet İzzet, Mustafa Kemal, Kazım Karabekir ve Ali Fuat Paşaların da bulunduğu gizli bir liste vererek; "siyasi düşmanlarım" diye nitelediği bu kişilerin tutuklanarak Malta'ya sürgün edilmelerini istemiştir.* Yani bir başbakan, en güzide komutanları “siyasi düşmanları” olarak adlandırabilmiştir. Damat Ferit, bununla da yetinmeyerek, 24 Ağustos 1920 tarihinde çıkarmış olduğu “Tashih-i Rüteb-i Askeriyye Kararnamesi”ne dayanarak, 30 Ağustos 1920'de Müşir Ahmet İzzet, Ali Rıza ve Salih Paşaların rütbelerini ferikliğe indirmiştir. Ancak, daha sonra, Tevfik Paşa’nın son sadareti sırasında, 30 Ekim 1920 tarihli irade üzerine, 22 Kasım 1920'de bu üç güzide askerin rütbeleri yeniden iade edilmiştir.

Damat Ferit Hükümeti, orduyu o kadar yıpratmıştır, ki İngilizler ellerini kollarını sallayarak Türk generalleri etkisiz hale getirmişlerdir. İngiliz Karadeniz Orduları Komutanı General Milne, 17 şubat 1919 tarihinde İngiliz Hükümeti’nde gönderdiği bir raporda *“9. Ordu Komutanı Yakup şevki’yi attırdım, yardımcısı Ali Rıfat Bey’i yakalattım. Batum Tümen Komutanı Mürsel Bey’i tutuklattım…”* diye övünmüştür.

Vahdettin’in şeyhülislamı Mustafa Sabri Efendi, ordunun tasfiye edildiği o günlerde, üstelik İzmir’in işgalinden 15 gün sonra, “ORDUNUN GüREVİ ORUü TUTMAKTIR!” diye bir açıklama yapmıştır.(2) 

şeyhülislamın bu açıklamasından üç ay sonra Alemdar gazetesinde çıkan bir yazıda: “ORDUNUN BEş VAKİT NAMAZDA PADİşAH’A DUADAN GAYRI BİRşEY BİLMEMESİ LAZIMDIR” denilmiştir. (3)

İstanbul Müftüsü Dürrizade de, 11 Nisan 1920’de yayınladığı bir fetvada: “ULUSALCI PAşALARIN üLDüRüLMELERİNİN DİNEN CAİZ OLDUğUNU” ve “KUVAYI MİLLİYE’YE KARşI MüCADELE EDERKEN üLENLERİN şEHİT, KALANLARIN GAZİ OLACAğINI” bildirmiştir.(4)

*MİLLİ GüüLERİ TASFİYE EDEN BİR HüKüMET*

İçişleri Bakanı Ali Kemal, 26 Haziran 1919’da yayınladığı bir genelgeyle, “Valilerin, komutanların verdikleri emirlere uymamasını, bu emirlere uyanların şiddetle cezalandırılacağını” bildirmiştir. 

Damat Ferit’in isteğiyle 30 kadar “vatansever” mutasarrıf ve kaymakam azledilmiş ya da istifa etmiş sayılmıştır. Bunların yerine, 54 kadar “işbirlikçi” yeni mutasarrıf ve kaymakam tayin edilmiştir. 

Damat Ferit, kendisine muhalif olan çevreleri sindirmek amacıyla teşkil ettirdiği Divan-ı Harplerle, eski İttihad ve Terakki kabinelerinde görev almış birçok devlet adamını mahkemeye sevk etmiştir. 

Damat Ferit Hükümeti, ayrıca Anadolu’ya Tahkik Heyetleri göndermiştir. Heyetlerin amacı, “taşrada huzur ve asayişi bozabilecek bazı ahval ve hadisat ve muamelatın meydana gelmekte olması sebebiyle, soruşturmalarda bulunup rapor vermek ve acil işleri telgrafla bildirmekti”. Bunun anlamı açıktı: Genellikle merkeze itaatkar olan mülkiye teşkilatına karşılık, “askeri teşkilatta” merkeze karşı bir baş kaldırma durumu vardı ve bu gibi şahıslar hizaya getirilecekti! Fakat Amasya Genelgesi yayınlandıktan ve Erzurum Kongresi toplandıktan sonra, bu gibi kararları uygulamaya koymak hiç de kolay değildi. Nitekim kabine üyelerinden bazıları, örneğin Ahmet İzzet Paşa, bu heyetlerde görev almayı reddetmişlerdir. 

Damat Ferit Hükümeti’nin çarpıcı icraatlarından biri de, Anadolu’ya İngiliz kontrol subaylarının atanmasını kabul etmesidir. Milli mücadele yıllarında nerdeyse bütün Anadolu şehirlerinden bir İngiliz Kontrol Subayı vardır.

*MUSTAFA KEMAL PAşA’YI YOK ETMEK İSTEYEN BİR HüKüMET*

İstanbul Hükümeti ve Padişah Vahdetin, “İngilizlere yaranma politikası” gereği bu alçakça girişimlerde bulunurken, Anadolu’da “kelle koltukta” vatan ve hürriyet mücadelesi ve Mustafa Kemal Paşa çok büyük sıkıntılar çekmiştir.

İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri Amiral Calthrope’un, 21 Nisan 1919 tarihinde Harbiye Nazırlığı’na verdiği, “Anadolu’daki karışıkların derhal önlenmesi, Türklerin elindeki silahların toplanması, direniş düşüncesinin etkisizleştirilmesi” biçiminde isteklerin yer aldığı nota üzerine 9. Ordu Müfettişi (sonra 3.Ordu) olarak Samsun’a gönderilen Mustafa Kemal Paşa, Anadolu’ya ayak basar basmaz, Havza ve Amasya Genelgelerini yayınlamış ve kendisine verilen görevinin tam tersine, açıkça* “halkı direnişe çağırmıştır”.* 
Mustafa Kemal, Anadolu’ya çıkıp kafasındaki “kurtuluş planını” uygulamaya koyar koymaz, İngilizler, İstanbul Hükümeti Başbakanı Damat Ferit ve Padişah Vahdettin’den Mustafa Kemal’i derhal İstanbul’a geri çağırmalarını istemişlerdir. Bu doğrultuda hemen harekete geçen Damat Ferit ve Padişah Vahdettin, birkaç defa Mustafa Kemal’i İstanbul’a geri çağırmışlar, ancak Mustafa Kemal, bütün bu çağrılara olumsuz cevap vererek, “Sine-i millette bir ferdi mücahit gibi” mücadelesini sürdüreceğini bildirerek istifa etmiştir. (7/8 Temmuz 1919).* Bunun üzerine Padişah Vahdettin, Mustafa Kemal Paşa’nın müfettişlik görevine son vermiştir. (8 Temmuz 1919).* 

Hükümet, 23 Haziran 1919 tarihli kararı ile, “çağrıldığı halde gelmediği” ve "halkı hükümete karşı tahrike teşebbüs ettiği" gerekçesiyle, Mustafa Kemal Paşa’yı azlederek yerine Bahriye Nazırı Hurşit Paşa’nın tayin edilmesine ve Mustafa Kemal Paşa’nın bundan sonra yapacağı “tebligat ve iş'arların resmi sıfatının kalmadığını” ilgili vilayetlere bildirilmesine karar vermiştir.

İçişleri Bakanı Ali Kemal Bey, Sivas’a gönderdiği 29 Haziran 1919 tarihli şifre telgrafla, Mustafa Kemal Paşa’nın "suret-i kat'iyyede" azledilmiş olduğunun (görevden alındığının) bilinmesini tebliğ etmiştir. 9 Temmuz 1919'da gönderdiği bir başka telgrafla da,* “Samsun'a çıkarılan İngiliz işgal kuvvetleri için mümessiller nezdinde gerekli teşebbüsatın yapıldığını, bunun İngilizlerce bir işgal olarak kabul edilmemesi gerektiği cevabı alındığını”* belirterek, “azledilmiş olan Mustafa Kemal Paşa’nın hareket ve tertiplerine iştirak ve muvafakat edilmemesini, Harbiye Nezareti’nce de kumandanlara bu yolda talimat verilmiş olduğunu” bildirmiştir. Aynı şekilde, 9 Temmuz 1919 tarihinde Diyarbekir vilayetine çekilen şifre telgrafla Mustafa Kemal Paşa’nın “azledilmiş” ve harekatının “merdud”, verdiği “emirlerin reddi” gerektiği vurgulanarak, “Erzurum Kongresi'nden maksadın ne olduğuna dair, acele bilgi verilmesi” istenmiştir. 

Gelişmelerden son derece endişeye düşmüş olduğu anlaşılan Damat Ferit Hükümeti, "Müdafaa-i Milliye ve Redd-i İlhak Cemiyetleri”nin çalışmalarına asla yardımcı olunmayacağını ilan etmiştir. Mustafa Kemal Paşa kastedilerek, “bazı ordu müfettişlerine verilen yetkilerin, memleketin selamet ve asayişinin sağlanmasına ait tedbirleri almak olduğu” hatırlatılarak, direniş gösteren komutanlara karşı mülki ve askeri kuvvetlerin birleşmesi gerektiği belirtilmiştir. 

İç işleri Bakanlığı, 17 Temmuz'da Van ve 21 Temmuz'da da Bitlis, Hüdavendigar, Ankara ve Sivas vilayetleriyle Karasi Mutasarrıflığına gönderdiği şifre talimatlarla “lazım gelenlerin ikaz edilmesini ve etkili tedbirlerin alınmasını” istemiştir.

Damat Ferit Hükümeti, İçişleri Bakanı Adil imzasıyla 29 ve 30 Temmuz 1919 tarihiyle hemen tüm vilayet ve mutasarrıflıklara gönderdiği şifre telgrafla, Mustafa Kemal Paşa ile Rauf Bey’in yakalanarak derhal İstanbul'a gönderilmelerini istemiştir.

İstanbul Hükümeti ve Padişah Vahdettin’in bilgisi ve isteği dahilinde İstanbul Müftüsü Dürrizade Abdullah Efendi’nin yayınladığı bir fetva ile, Mustafa Kemal ve silah arkadaşlarının (Karabekir hariç) *idam edilmelerinin “dinen caiz” olduğu bildirilmiştir. Bu “hıyanet fetvaları” Anadolu’ya İngiliz uçaklarınca atılmıştır. (11 Nisan 1920).

*İstanbul Hükümeti ve Padişah Vahdettin’in bilgisi dahilinde toplanan Divanı Harp (Kürt Mustafa Divanı) Mustafa Kemal ve silah arkadaşlarını (Karabekir hariç) gıyaben idama mahkum etmiştir. (11 Mayıs 1920).

Ayrıca Mustafa Kemal Paşa’nın nişanları, madalyaları ve fahri yaverlik rütbesi elinden alınmıştır.

*DEJAVU*

30 Ekim 1918’de Mondros Ateşkes Antlaşması’nın imzalanmasından sonra Anadolu’da yaşanlar “dejavu” misali bugünün Türkiye’sinde yaşananlara benzemektedir. 

şöyle ki:

O günkü Hükümet, Türkiye’deki “milli güçlerden” rahatsız olarak bu güçleri tasfiye ederken, örneğin Anadolu’daki yerel yöneticilerin “milli” olanlarını “gayri milli” olanlarla değiştirirken; bugünkü Hükümet de “ulusalcı güçlerden” rahatsız olarak, bu güçleri tasfiye etmekte ve bu doğrultuda kadrolaşmaktadır.

O günkü Hükümet, “ulusalcı güçleri” tasfiye etme sürecinde İngilizlerden destek ve yardım görürken; bugünkü Hükümet de “ulusalcı güçleri tasfiye ederken” ABD’den ve AB’den destek ve yardım görmektedir.

O günkü Hükümet, yargıyı kontrol altına alarak “göstermelik yargılamalarla” bütün “vatansever” güçleri asker-sivil “suçlu” diye damgalayarak Bekirağa zindanlarına ve Malta Adası’na tıkarken, bugünkü Hükümet de yargıyı ele geçirerek, “bütün ulusalcı güçleri” asker-sivil “suçlu” diye damgalayarak Silivri’ye tıkmaktadır.

O günkü Hükümet, İngiliz kışkırtması ve baskısıyla Anadolu’da bir Kürt ve Ermeni devleti kurulmasına onay verirken, bugünkü Hükümet de ABD kışkırtması ve baskısı altında, Anadolu’da bir Kürt devleti kurulması çalışmalarına seyirci kalmaktadır.

O günkü Hükümet, Anadolu’da İngiliz “kontrol subayları” bulundurmasına izin verirken, bugünkü Hükümet de Anadolu’da “ABD gözlemcileri” bulunmasına, Türkiye’ye füze kalkanı konulmasına izin vermektedir.

O gün, “işbirlikçi”, “milli harekete karşı”, Hükümetin kontrolünde bir Mütareke basını varken; bugün yine “işbirlikçi”, “ulusal yapıya karşı”, Hükümetin kontrolünde bir Yandaş basın vardır.

O günkü Hükümet, “milli güçleri” etkisiz kılmak için “dinden” yararlanırken, bugünkü Hükümet de “ulusal güçleri” tasfiye ederken “dinden” yararlanmaktadır.

Ve

O günkü Hükümet, İngiltere’nin baskısı ve isteğiyle “orduyu tasfiye” ederken; bugünkü Hükümet de ABD baskısı ve isteğiyle “orduyu tasfiye” etmektedir.

*TARİH üARKI:*

23 Haziran 1919: Damat Ferit Paşa Hükümeti’nin İçişleri Bakanı Ali Kemal, Mustafa Kemal Paşa'yı görevden almıştır!

23 Kasım 2010: Tayyip Erdoğan Hükümeti’nin İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay, Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu’nu görevden almıştır!

*1919 Mütareke basınına göre Mustafa Kemal Paşa ve arkadaşları “suçluydu” ve bu “azil” doğru bir karardı.

**2010 Yandaş basınına göre Halil Helvacıoğlu Paşa ve arkadaşları“suçluydu” ve “görevden alınması” doğru bir karardır.*
İnsan bu tabloya bakınca “tarih çarkının” dönmeye devam ettiğini ve tarihin gerçekten de tekerrürden (tekrardan) ibaret olduğunu düşünmeden kendini alamıyor doğrusu…. 


*Sinan Meydan
*Odatv.com

**
**
**
**
**

*Dipnotlar:*

(1)Tarih Vesikaları Dergisi, 3387, Harp Tarihi Vesikaları Dergisi, S.29, Belge, 745.
(2)Zeki Sarıhan, Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda İkili İktidar, s.71.
(3)Alemdar, 27 Ağustos 1919.
(4)Ali Fuat Cebesoy, Milli Mücadele Hatıralarım, s.79.

*Kaynaklar:*
Sinan Meydan, Atatürk’ün Gizli Kurtuluş Palanları, “Parola Nuh”, İstanbul, 2009.
Sinan Meydan, Cumhuriyet Tarihi Yalanları, İstanbul, 2010.
Sinan Meydan, Atatürk İle Allah Arasında, İstanbul, 2009.
Zeki Sarıhan, Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda İkili İktidar, İstanbul, 2000.
Zeki Sarıhan, Kurtuluş Savaşı Günlüğü, Ankara, 1984.
Türk İstiklal Harbi Dergisi.
Tayyib Gökbilgin, Milli Mücadele Başlarken, Ankara 1959.
Başbakanlık Osmanlı Arşivleri.
Selahaddin Tansel, Mondros'tan Mudanya'ya Kadar, Ankara 1973.
Sina Akşin, İstanbul Hükümetleri ve Milli Mücadele, İstanbul, 1983
Ali Fuat Cebesoy, Millf Mücadele Hatıraları, İstanbul 1953
Bilal şimşir, İngiliz Belgelerinde Atatürk, Ankara 1973
Atatürk, Nutuk, Kültür Bakanlığı Yayınları, C.I, İstanbul 1975.

...

----------

